# But it or walk away?



## EdwardNYC (Dec 12, 2014)

Spotted this in a thrift shop in Reading PA. Nobody around to take it out of the case so this shot is the best I could do. 

Thanks!


----------



## EdwardNYC (Dec 12, 2014)

And by "but it" I of course meant "buy it". 

Thanks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Depends upon the price.

George


----------



## EdwardNYC (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi George. It's marked at $120.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Its easy to go onto the veritas website and see what they sell for new to determine if the price is right. Other than that, if it fills a need you have and the priceis right, sure buy it. If you like it butnot sure what you'll do with it, sure buy it. Or don't buy it. Totally your call.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

$120 is a lot of money. I would only buy that if I wanted it really bad.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Walk away. Unless you need to plane some edge grain.


----------



## EdwardNYC (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Decided to skip it. Doesn't seem like a tool I'd be reaching for all too often.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Buy a good stanley 65 for $80 on ebay. The one I have touches everything I make.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have one but made by AMT back in the 70's. Lie Nielsen used to make one similar, I think. Copies of an early Stanley. No lateral blade adjustment, depth of blade by lever. Very difficult to hold both the guide fence and blade in proper position when using, difficult to finely adjust the blade and have it hold. Looks good on paper but doesn't work so well in real life.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I think you should have tried to negotiate the price down a touch and bought it,but it still wouldn't be as good as having a pair and the inability to use it as a bullnose is a bit of a shame.I own a Stanley 80 and there are some occasions when nothing else will do the job.I would imagine that it will be sitting in that window for quite a while as not too many people will know what it is,or how it is used.That would seem to be true of some of the posters in this thread too.


----------

